# Медицинский Центр «ЛeДи» в Люберцах. Кто проходил лечение?



## Tegor (28 Авг 2011)

Планирую пойти на консультацию и соответственно пройти курс лечения в медецинском центре "Леди" г.Люберцы (так же их центры "ЛеДи плюс" Москва и "Коверт" на Новокосинской ул). Если кто лечился в этих центрах, просьба дайте отзывы или прокомментируйте.
Спасибо.​


----------



## Доктор Ступин (28 Авг 2011)

Теперь и мне интересно!


----------



## abelar (28 Авг 2011)

Я не лечился. Пока Бог миловал. Но, таких сложных и выпендрежных (бывших Питерских, теперь Московских) пациентов туда направлял... Которые потом благодарили (причем меня...) со словами: " Да. В Питере так не умеют...." На что я без обид отвечал: "Зато, в Питере знают куда направлять!" А это, поверьте, немало....


----------



## Tegor (29 Авг 2011)

Спасибо. Но надеюсь услышать мнение и пациентов.


----------



## ИринаВ (31 Авг 2011)

Меня "вытащили" только в "Леди".  Низкий поклон доктору Ступину. Привезли меня неходячую, с дикими болями. Депресняк. До него лечилась 3 месяца в госпитале, который на слуху. Улучшения не было.
Стало хуже. Невролог направил к нейрохирургу. Случайно набрела на этот сайт. Позвонила в медцентр, запись была на прием большая. Объяснила ситуацию. Приняли без очереди. Возились со мной как с родной. Прошло 2 года. Я много работаю, живу обычной жизнью. Иногда забегаю к Федору Петровичу на "плановое ТО". Я не знаю, что было бы со мной, если бы я не встретила доктора Ступина.
Федор Петрович стал для моей семьи родным и близким человеком.


----------



## noname (24 Май 2012)

Возможно, кому-то будет полезен мой отзыв.
Хожу с прошлой субботы на процедуры в  "Коверт" на Новокосинской. Боли в спине, в правой ноге, грыжа L5-S1 9.6мм, правда, случай не самый тяжёлый, т.е. просто боль(хотя и иногда очень сильная), нога не "шлёпает", у многих хуже, но всё-таки.
Сама обстановка в клинике скромная, без лишнего пафоса, соответственно, с больных не дерут лишние деньги. Доктора Ступин, Новак, весь персонал - замечательные люди, отношение к больным просто замечательное. После 3х процедур стало значительно легче, нужно, как минимум ещё 3. Понравилось также то, что подробно объясняют больному, что с ним происходит, какой прогноз и почему так. У меня сложилось впечатление, что это тот самый редкий случай, когда больного прежде всего пытаются всё-таки вылечить, а не просто нажиться на его болезни, как это сейчас часто бывает. За что уважаемым докторам огромное спасибо.
Е.Калужских.


----------



## louna (7 Ноя 2012)

Отличный центр, очень благодарна Федору Петровичу и Владимиру Геннадьевичу, очень бережно ко мне относились. * *После процедур стало намного легче, все доктора внимательные, дружелюбные и вселяют позитив.
Вот только медсестры подвели, ужасная медсестра Лена, которая оставила у меня до сих пор жуткое впечатление о центре. Как можно так хамить и грубить людям! Вновь вернусь на лечение к доктору Ступину, но только в другую смену, когда Лены нет )))


----------



## Доктор Ступин (8 Ноя 2012)

Принято, проанализировано, профилактированно, но ее двое детей есть просят. Сместил в смену где я всегда, буду ее "грехи" "отмаливать".
За доброе спасибо, но не всегда все как хочется. 
Условия улучшим, жду лицензию на новый центр в Люберцах. Пафоса будет больше, предложение больше и лучше, цена прежняя.


----------



## Камчадалка (26 Ноя 2012)

louna написал(а):


> Отличный центр, очень благодарна Федору Петровичу и Владимиру Геннадьевичу, очень бережно ко мне относились.После процедур стало намного легче, все доктора внимательные, дружелюбные и вселяют позитив.
> Вот только медсестры подвели, ужасная медсестра Лена, которая оставила у меня до сих пор жуткое впечатление о центре. Как можно так хамить и грубить людям! Вновь вернусь на лечение к доктору Ступину, но только в другую смену, когда Лены нет )))


Полностью согласна с Вашим мнением о лечении в этом центре,но... не могу понять,чем обидела Вас Лена?За две недели лечения не то что грубого слова от Лены не слышали,а даже совсем наоборот-только хорошее настроение,передающееся нам.Может,Вы недооценили ее чувство юмора,которое у нее отличное?А в паре с Настей-они просто чудо!


----------



## Рокс1 (27 Ноя 2012)

Подскажите адрес на Новокосинской.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (28 Ноя 2012)

Ремонт, будет другая направленность.
Все переведено в Люберцы.


----------



## Рокс1 (1 Дек 2012)

Хочу проконсультироваться у Вас лично .Подскажите телефон.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (2 Дек 2012)

Спасибо за доверие 8903 799 11 88.
Хотя этот день неудачный, отправил на операцию пациента. Пять лет дружил с грыжей, а тут снег решил сам почистить


----------



## louna (6 Фев 2013)

Доктор, здравствуйте! Помните милую "маленькую девочку с большой грыжей"?)))) Как у вас дела? Вот спустя время после лечения я вошла надеюсь в так называемый период ремиссии, хотя нога тянет все равно, но это чувство вошло в чувство комфортности у меня, но правда наклониться и дотянуться руками до пола не сгибая колен я как раньше я не могу и не умею уже. Про каблуки забыла, хотя хочется ужасно, ведь рост позволяет) Не знаю как вернуть это все? Хотя наверно уже никак, нерв то все равно зажат немного, вот и не дает никак потянуться. Спасибо вам за помощь, вот планирую к вам заглянуть для профилактики и поддержки так называемой. Правда сейчас еще сколиоз мучает и сгибает меня, вот не знаю что делать. А в целом все неплохо, хотела просто еще раз сказать что вы чудесный доктор!


----------



## Доктор Ступин (7 Фев 2013)

Спасибо за приятные слова, но про сколиоз непонятно. Приезжайте. Посмотрим.


----------



## Zheka28 (30 Май 2014)

Хочу оставить свои 5 копеек. Сразу предупреждаю - все не выдумано, я реальный человек с реальной проблемой в позвоночнике, проблеме моей уже много лет, если что прочитать можно тут.

Если вкратце то Ступин почти единственный доктор попавшийся мне на пути в не самое лучшее для меня время (еще была женщина невропатолог у нас в Зеленограде в 201 поликлинике которая тоже меня подбадривала). А точнее когда в 2012 было совсем худо и все врачи (а их я обошел около 15-20 разных направленностей) выслушав мой пятиминутный рассказ и посмотрев снимок сразу же говорили что мне надо на операцию, что вариантов мол у меня не много, на чем разговор был окончен. Депрессия была не малая, на операцию оооочень не хотелось (почему? это отдельная тема). 

Нашел этот форум, начал здесь общаться, записался к Федор Петровичу еще в старый центр в Люберцах. Что меня буквально поразило, так это то что Ступин со мной сначала разговаривал более 30 мин, просто спрашивал, рассказывал, слушал (я даже как то растерялся по началу). Потом начал меня осматривать, гнуть, вертеть, просил сделать то одно, то другое и только потом посмотрел на мои снимки. Сказал честно, мол если хочешь то иди на операцию но шанс "вылезти" без нее есть очень не плохой. Я ему доверился и не пожалел. Через полтора года стал армейский жим сидя делать с 40 кг. (но это уже другая история)))))))

в 2014 приехал к нему уже в новую клинику - уже совсем другой уровень! Центр просто превосходный! Мне все очень понравилось: сервис, отношение, помещение, персонал и главное результат!!! Советую всем

P.S. для себя давно уже понял что в принципе в любом новом (не известном для тебя) деле очень желательно найти хорошего наставника (учителя) как угодно можно его назвать. Так вот в вопросах проблем со спиной, лично для меня дилетанта в этих вопросах, важно было найти "своего" доктора которому можно доверять, и я его нашел. Федор Петрович большое человеческое спасибо Вам!


----------



## OlgaMik (30 Май 2014)

Федор Петрович, мы с мамой были вчера у вас на приеме! мама в восторге от вас, спасибо за пусть маленькую, но надежду) Со следующей недели мы ваши постоянные посетители, надеюсь, что прям не совсем конечно постоянные, но до той поры, пока танцевать мама не сможет)
Спасибо большое за такое человеческое отношение и надеемся что мы у вас вылечимся!
С уважением и до скорой встречи


----------



## Доктор Ступин (30 Май 2014)

Спасибо. Перехвалите.
Многим, к сожалению, не помогаем.


----------



## Almaz1943 (30 Май 2014)

Здравствуйте! А сколько примерно по стоимости и по временим стоит вылечить шейный остиохондроз, и можно ли мне будет посещать тренажерный зал? Делают ли у вас МРТ или со своими снимками надо приходить.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (30 Май 2014)

Вылечить остеохондроз нельзя.
Боли, как результат неврологических или ортопедичиских проявлений остеохондроза позвоночника, чаще всего можно перевести в ремиссию.
Тренажерный зал можно посещать даже инвалидам, важно не что, а как вы делаете.
МРТ есть, но в один день пройти не всегда можно, там своя очередь. Поэтому свои снимки, если они есть, так же приносить.


----------



## OlgaMik (9 Июн 2014)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Спасибо. Перехвалите.
> Многим, к сожалению, не помогаем.


Нам точно поможете!)) я знаю!)


----------



## Дарья П. (9 Июн 2014)

Для меня большая удача - этот форум и найденный с его помощью медцентр в Люберцах! Почти интуитивно, опираясь на отзывы, почти наугад... У меня не самый аховый случай, но помучиться успела. Очень хотелось оказаться, наконец, в надежных руках, которые могут поставить на ноги. Что в итоге и произошло. А атмосфера в центре хорошая, врачи и медсестры непринужденно общаются, шутят... Мануальный терапевт Юрий Васильевич вообще приятный человек! А еще нравится четкость и простота ответов и советов Федора Петровича.


----------



## ЛюдмилаБ (11 Июн 2014)

С наступающим Днем медицинского работника с удовольствием поздравляю весь коллектив медцентра "ЛеДи", очень профессиональный, отзывчивый, внимательный, уютный, ДУШОЙ и СТЕРЖНЕМ которого является доктор Ступин Федор Петрович! Успехов всем вас в борьбе за наше здоровье, но и свое здоровье берегите и приумножайте!


----------



## merbay (7 Авг 2014)

Великолепная уютная клиника, всегда тёплый прием в атмосфере полной доброжелательности. Внимательное и понимающее отношение к своим пациентам. За последний месяц- эта клиника стала моим вторым домом.. Огромная благодарность  Федору Петровичу и Людмиле Владимировне за такой подбор персонала. Профессиональное оказание мед.помощи- это очень важно для пациента и не всегда находишь, то что ищешь.. И меня случайно свела судьба с этой клиникой.. Вообщем,как обычно: боль, прострел и вообще начинаешь ощущать себя растением.. Я обратилась в клинику и после первого сеанса уже смогла вернуться домой без прострелов! Огромная благодарность медперсоналу и особой заботе Настеньки, я живу полноценной жизнью и уже не ощущаю себя растением.. А Федор Петрович, Андрей Юрьевич, Юрий Валерьевич-профессионалы от Бога. Вообщем комфорт,уют, профессионализм и итог ВЫЗДОРОВЛЕНИЕ! А самое главное без отрыва от производства! Низкий Вам поклон и уважение!
С уважением, Е.В.Берлина


----------



## Доктор Ступин (7 Авг 2014)

Спасибо.


----------



## Racer2002 (12 Сен 2014)

Редко пишу отзывы, но в данном случае решил не лениться. Был сегодня в этой клинике. Приехал на пробу, поискав на форумах в интернете, так как проживаю относительно рядом. У меня большой позвоночный опыт, поэтому если коротко - работают профессионалы, которые помогут быстро поставить на ноги того, кого можно поставить на ноги без операции. В клинике есть реально ВСЕ, что нужно. Про врачей уже сказал, младший персонал - адекватный, чистота и порядок, цены - приемлемые.

Если подлиньше, то так: имею множественные грыжи поясничного и шейного отдела в результате спортивных травм, а также неприятной мотоаварии 6-летней давности. Все это уже на протяжении 20 лет. До этого, пока занимался спортом профессионально, наблюдался у частного мануального терапевта, сопровождавшего сборную СССР по метанию молота - уникальные опыт и руки, но, к сожалению, этого человека больше с нами нет. После мотоаварии из-за обострения шейных грыж имел опыт посещения клиники Бубновского (2011 год) - на тот период ничего плохого сказать не могу, кроме того, что это достаточно дорого. Однако они не признают мануальную терапию, что считаю в корне неверным, так как одними силовыми нагрузками, особенно на начальном этапе, при обострении или сразу после травмы, ситуацию не поправить. Вернее, надо сделать оговорку - для нормального гражданского населения, не спортсменов-профессионалов, я лично считаю методику Бубновского на начальном этапе перебором.

Что касается часто упоминающийся на форумах коммерциализации центров Бубновского - это скорее правда, так как сам ездил туда снова на прошлой неделе перед тем, как посетить центр в Люберцах. Квалифицированных врачей там действительно осталось маловато, скорее, уклон в сторону квалифицированных инструкторов по силовым нагрузкам. Однако - сама по себе его методика 100% рабочая, так как он на протяжении многих лет ставил на ноги всю команду Камазистов - рейдовиков, а они реально все - компрессионники по многу раз из года в год. И кроме них еще много спортсменов прошло и реабилитировались, в том числе и мне довелось.. Разрастание бизнеса часто приводит к снижению качества услуг, хорошо, если клиника в Люберцах сможет этого избежать в будущем.

Пока же, для обычных людей (т.е. не проф. спортстменов) какие, на мой взгляд, плюсы центра в Люберцах:
мягкий подход (сначала - снятие болевого синдрома, физиотерапия, релаксация мышц, приведение позвоночника в порядок массажем и мануальной терапией, затем ЛФК). Эффект есть после первых процедур - мне есть с чем сравнивать. Отдельно по поводу мануальной терапии - в кривые ручки я не отдамся, мне это видно с первых движений, здесь, к счастью, с этим все в порядке.

В целом, впечатления положительные, ни времени, ни денег потраченных не жаль. Приятно также , что люди не просто зарабатывают деньги, а знают и любят свое дело.


----------



## Koty (25 Сен 2014)

Доброй ночи.Как можно попасть конкретно к Вам на прием в Люберцы?У мужа межпозвонковая грыжа,две недели лежит мучаясь болями((ездили в различные клиники,никаких результатов,кроме ухудшения общего состояния,и поставленных сегодня пиявок(теперь еще и болячки((( Врачи говорят по-разному,кто-то точно оперировать,кто-то говорит надо пробовать лечить.Колем алфлутоп уже 14 дней и цель т ,но есть ощущение что никакого толка.Помогите!!!у нас еще и сложность в том,что он инсулинозависмый((все заживает гораздо дольше...


----------



## La murr (26 Сен 2014)

*Koty*, напишите доктору на странице его личного профиля - https://www.medhouse.ru/members/259/


----------



## vzdribadyk (12 Ноя 2014)

Случайно нашел ваше видео в клинике


----------



## Доктор Ступин (13 Ноя 2014)

Реклама. Обещали канистру с гелем и как всегда, забыли!
Но соотношение цена-качество, действительно неплохое.


----------



## Tyuha (4 Янв 2015)

Сразу оговорюсь, что пишу отзыв со слов моей тети. Она является пациенткой центра с 2013 г.  И так ( практически дословно): оборудование центра пополняется ,  много ново введений. Но ... Ходила в центр как домой, обстановка тепла и уюта, но сейчас практически весь персонал поменялся , чувствуется напряжение и натянутость ( как будто персонал заставляют всегда улыбаться, какая- то вышкаленность...), говорить от души, по домашнему не хочется. Очень мало осталось знающих медсестер, которые всегда были на высоте. Особенно вызывающе ведет себя медсестра Татьяна ( на вид лет 20), как хозяйка, может бравировать особым отношением к ней Федора Петровича! Конечно, благодаря самому Федору Петровичу, центр держит марку. Ему особое спасибо!


----------



## Доктор Ступин (7 Янв 2015)

Замечания приняты.
Конечно стало сложнее.
Количество врачей и медсестер увеличилось в два раза, особенно сложно с медсестрами, обучаем на месте, формирование коллектива не закончено.
Создать индивидуальное (камерное) общение на больших площадях трудно, но стараемся.
С увеличением количества пациентов, увеличивается и количество "неудач", когда ничего не можешь сделать консервативно и приходиться отправлять на хирургическое лечение.

У меня друзья торгуют одеждой и всегда расстраиваются, когда им говорят, что у них все некрасивое и плохое они привозят. Они рассказывают, а я про себя думаю, лучше слушать про то, что некрасивую и плохую одежду, чем про больно и неэффективно я лечу.


----------



## Юля Москва (5 Фев 2015)

Tegor написал(а):


> Планирую пойти на консультацию и соответственно пройти курс лечения в медецинском центре "Леди" г.Люберцы (так же их центры "ЛеДи плюс" Москва и "Коверт" на Новокосинской ул). Если кто лечился в этих центрах, просьба дайте отзывы или прокомментируйте.
> Спасибо.​


----------



## Юля Москва (5 Фев 2015)

Очень хотелось-бы получить консультацию у доктора Ступина.У меня s-образный сколиоз 3 степени.


----------



## La murr (5 Фев 2015)

Юля Москва написал(а):


> Очень хотелось-бы получить консультацию у доктора Ступина.У меня s-образный сколиоз 3 степени.


Юля, Вы можете связаться с доктором на странице его личного профиля - https://www.medhouse.ru/members/259/


----------



## merbay (5 Фев 2015)

Отзывы смотрите выше.(и мой в том числе). К Федору Петровичу, можно обратиться в личном профиле. А записаться на прием:
 Люберцы, ул. Волковская д. 5 
Тел. 8 495 503-91-09 
*Режим работы:*
Понедельник-Пятница: 9 - 21
Суббота: 10 - 16
Воскресенье: Выходной

доп. информацию можно посмотреть здесь: http://www.pozwonocnik.ru/


----------



## Елена Шевердина (30 Сен 2015)

Я проходила лечение в Люберцах на Волковской. Клиника замечательная!Огромное спасибо Федору Петровичу и всему коллективу!Врачи очень внимательные и отзывчивые!Поставили на ноги за несколько дней!!!


----------



## Доктор Ступин (30 Сен 2015)

Спасибо.
ЛФК за Вами.


----------



## Ангелина Т (20 Фев 2016)

Мой знакомый с другого форума разместил отзыв о клинике Федора Петровича, разрешил сюда перенести.

_да собственно говорить не о чем. вот контакты
http://www.pozwonocnik.ru/specialists
звоните и лечитесь. я в Люберцах лечился у Ступина. Есть еще их центр в Медведково, как я понял. понравилась реакция таксиста, когда он меня подвез: "Вы мне не рассказывайте. я Ступина знаю больше 15 лет". 
Это не костоправы. Это лечение. комплексное лечение. включая уколы, массаж, электрические штучкидрючки какие-то. Ну и диагностика, естественно. Посоветовали, кстати, здесь же на форуме. 
Уже второй раз обращаюсь с проблемой и второй раз ставят на ноги. Последний раз вообще чудо. еле доковылял дотуда - на такси от Жуковского до люберец. оттуда вышел - приплясывал (это не форма речи, все дословно).
Рекомендую. Делайте, все что скажет. ибо лечение в ваших руках. Не всегда массаж костоправа является панацеей. Физкультура, правильное кресло для сидения, правильный образ жизни, перерывы на гимнастику по 3 минуты 3 раза в день - и вы забудете о болях. Слушайте все, что он скажет. Реальная такая ремонтная мастерская. Даже с дикими болями, даже если все знакомые говорят, что массажей надо избегать, пока не пройдет остры период. позвоните. Они не только массаж делают. Меня сейчас на ноги поставили не массажем. 
Пользуйтесь. проверено на мне. _

ссылка на первоисточник http://forum.ners.ru/viewtopic.php?t=45371&view=unread#unread


----------



## Доктор Ступин (20 Фев 2016)

Спасибо за добрые слова, но пока только сняли острую боль. Впереди ещё все лечение.
В тоже время сейчас разбираемся с жалобой пациентки. 6 сеансов лечения боли в пояснице и плече. Без улучшения в пояснице и нарастание боли в руке (периартроз с энтезопаттями несмотря на лечение быстро перерос в адгезию сумки). Пациентка считает что все от массажа, тем более что в поликлинике врач сказал, почему-то, что массаж делать нельзя.
Есть и наша вина ( вернее не обставились защитой), мрт поясничного отдела сделали, а рентген плечевого нет, и пациентка думает что это имело бы решающее значение в лечении.
Хочется помочь всем, но не получается.
Конечно справимся с проблемой, но любая жалоба волнует.


----------



## горошек (20 Фев 2016)

Фёдор Петрович, а как Вы подбираете своих специалистов по массажу, мануальной терапии, иглоукалыванию...?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (21 Фев 2016)

Беру тех, кто лучше меня!


----------



## горошек (21 Фев 2016)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Беру тех, кто лучше меня!


Ну, по такому принципу, Вы без работников остались  Можно даже и Вашего уровня. Только вот как это определить....


----------



## Доктор Ступин (21 Фев 2016)

Тяжелее всего со средним медицинским персоналом.
Врачей, хороших, много.


----------



## горошек (24 Фев 2016)

А массажист, мануальщик, инструктор лфк - это врачи или средний медицинский персонал?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (24 Фев 2016)

Мануальный терапевт, всегда врач.
Массажист и инструктор, средний.


----------



## Annapa (5 Апр 2016)

Здравствуйте! Написала 31.03. сюда sfp05@mail.ru. хочу записаться на консультацию. До сих пор не получила ответа. Что я делаю не так?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (5 Апр 2016)

Набрать 8495 503-91-09, так лучше.


----------



## Vadim_SPb (7 Апр 2016)

Доброго дня всем!
Здравствуйте Федор Петрович!
Выражаю Вам огромную признательность и почтение. Не подобрать всех слов, которые бы выразили глубину благодарности, за то, что вы сделали для моей жены!!!

Для всех страждущих. Оды писать не умею, кратко.
1. В 2010 году у супруги обнаружилась грыжа 15 мм - крестцово-поясничный отдел.
Поход к неврологу (заведующая люберецкой поликлиникой) и вердикт - только операция, с вероятностью 50/50, но скорее всего лежачий инвалид на всю оставшуюся жизнь!!!
Положили в больницу - прокапали капельницу, выгнали.
Поиск клиник показал стандартный набор - Бобырь, Дикуль, Бубновский. 
2. По территориальному признаку выбрали Бобыря и Бубновского.
Посещали Бобыря - сразу назначили ЛФК (ни диагностики, ни обследования). Результатов никаких, боли остались.
Пошли к Бубновскому (в Люберцах) - аналогично, ЛФК без обследования. Неделю посещали. Особенность - лечение через боль "болит, значит лечебный эффект". С каждым посещением жене становилось еще хуже. Прекратили.
3. На одном форуме натолкнулся на рекомендации Федора Петровича. Написал ему, описал ситуацию, договорились о приеме (на тот момент клиника была только в Люберцах) 
4. Единственная клиника (читаем единственный врач), который подошел к вопросу комплексно - диагностика, повторная томография. Назначения - индивидуальная ЛФК, физио, массаж, блокады, спец. процедуры.
5. Через пару месяцев у жены снизились болевые ощущения, реже проявлялось онемения/сведение ног. За год грыжа уменьшилась в размерах до 11 мм. Еще через год, до 5 мм, онемение пропало полностью.
6. до 2013 года супруга периодически (для профилактики и поддержания результата) посещала клинику Леди.
7. Надо сказать, что параллельно супруге удавалось каждый год получать место в спец. клинике, которая находится в Ховрино. Это также сильно помогало (процедуры, растяжки, бассейн).

Так что, если есть проблемы со спиной, то рекомендую - клиника Леди, Ступин Федор Петрович. Специалист высочайшей квалификации. Результаты и отзывы говорят сами за себя.

в 2014 году переехали в Питер, к сожалению здесь такого уровня клиник, как Леди, нам пока не удалось найти. Сильные боли возобновились, ноги стало сводить, и единственное пока спасение - каждодневные упражнения по методике Федора Петровича и периодические уколы.

p.s.: и еще. Ни один врач вам не поможет, если вы сами себе не захотите помочь. Я, как наблюдающий со стороны могу сказать, что не зависимо от того какой способ лечения вы выберите, вам потребуется изменить собственный образ жизни, собрать всю волю в кулак, и каждый день бороться с болезнью (грыжей). Только так и ни как иначе!!!


----------



## Доктор Ступин (8 Апр 2016)

Спасибо за доброе.
Но главное в Вашем Р.S



> ....p.s.: и еще. Ни один врач вам не поможет, если вы сами себе не захотите помочь. Я, как наблюдающий со стороны могу сказать, что не зависимо от того какой способ лечения вы выберите, вам потребуется изменить собственный образ жизни, собрать всю волю в кулак, и каждый день бороться с болезнью (грыжей). Только так и ни как иначе!!...



Не болейте!

Все не однозначно.
Вот сейчас позвонил пациент, на второй день после первой процедуры ему не лучше и температура 38.
Справиться с температурой не может, так как не приемлет прием лекарств.
Грозит судом.

Все в жизни не однозначно и Ваш посыл, что надо делать что-то и самому, тут самое ценное.


----------



## Annapa (18 Май 2016)

Тоже хочу оставить хороший отзыв о клинике. Приперлась аж из Риги, не жалко совсем потраченного времени и денег. Хорошо пообщались. Полна надежд и оптимизма. Буду работать


----------



## горошек (7 Июн 2016)

Здравствуйте, Фёдор Петрович. У дочери опять заболело плечо. В прошлый раз с этим же обращалась к Вам в Люберцах. Но, сейчас выходит замуж, находится в Москве. Записалась на завтра....но уже на Стартовую  Ох, оказалось, что Вы там теперь совсем не бываете.. Раньше вроде по вторникам были. Так теперь Вы никогда там не будете?  Вот печалька...


----------



## JuliЮ (19 Июн 2016)

Хочу написать положительный отзыв о клинике "Леди" в Люберцах. Пока это еще мои первые впечатления от посещения клиники. Сначала была на консультации у Федора Петровича Ступина, со вчерашнего дня начала лечение в клинике.
Моей проблеме с грыжей и болью в спине и ноге 2,5 месяца. За это время было много посещений врачей и много разных мнений и советов по лечению. В оезультате сняли только самую острую боль и я смогла ходить прямо. Но боль оставалась и много вопросов осталось. И только Федор Петрович очень внимательно осмотрел меня и мои снимки МРТ и максимально подробно оассказал все о дальнейшем лечении. После беседы с Федором Петровичем я уже не сомневалась в том, что буду лечиться здесь. Вчера прошла первый сеанс лечения. Очень удивилась тому, что в одном сеансе так много различных процедур (и все это за весьма умеренные деньги, у меня есть с чем сравнить - за последние 2 месяца процедур было немало в разных местах). От вчерашнего лечения впечатления очень хорошие. Врачи и медсестры доброжелательные, отлажена работа хорошо при таком количестве процедур и больных.Надеюсь на хороший результат лечения.
В целом клиника создает очень хорошее впечатлерие, начиная от абминистраторов и далее от лечения. Спасибо эа это руководству клиники.
И в завершение, хочу поздравить Федора Петровича Ступина и весь персонал клиники с днем медицинского работника.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (19 Июн 2016)

Спасибо за поздравления. Теперь главное выздороветь.


----------



## Наиль (7 Июл 2016)

*Доктор Ступин*, как можно к вам попасть на диагностику?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (7 Июл 2016)

Записаться на прием. А что болит-то, может и не наше?


----------



## Наиль (9 Июл 2016)

*Доктор Ступин*, 





Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Записаться на прием. А что болит-то, может и не наше?


Девушка. Боль в спине, в области груди (ощущение сильной скованности), крестца, туман и боль в голове (подозрение на сильный остеохондроз в шее). Исторически были постоянные проблемы с позвоночником. Лечились попеременно, но не комплексно у мануальных терапевтов или остеопатов. Облегчение приходило только на 2-5 месяцев.

Позвонил в клинику в Люберцах. Готовим анализы, которые успели сделать, планируем на прием. Как я понял, за консультацию платится 1 раз - 1500 руб. Далее назначается лечение, в ходе которого любые вопросы у врача уже бесплатны. Лечение колеблется от 2600 до 3000 т.р. Сеансов в зависимости от тяжести 5-10. Т.е. общий бюджет край - около 30 тр получается. Если поможет, буду крайне рекомендовать клинику. Потому как хорошее лечение в Москве очень сложно найти за адекватные деньги


----------



## Доктор Ступин (9 Июл 2016)

Посмотрим, попробуем. Не Боги.
К сожалению.


----------



## JuliЮ (12 Июл 2016)

Добрый вечер всем форумчанам. Добрый вечер, Федор Петрович. 
К моему величайшему сожалению, вынуждена признать, что клиника Доктора Ступина меня сегодня неприятно удивила. Лечусь там уже в течение месяца. Врачи в клинике высокой квалификации и я им благодарна за то, что моя боль в спине наконец стала отступать. 
А вот средний медицинсаий персонал разочаровывает. Медсестры координируют проведение процедур и, в результате, порой просто забывают о пациентах. Ждать процедуры приходится долго. Но так как есть хорошие результаты от лечения, я старалась не обращать внимания на это. Но сегодня не могу уже молчать: мной занимались сегодня по очереди четыре медсестры, одна включает аппарат физиотерапии, другая выключает и т.д. Забывали о пациенте все четверо. Каждую процедуру пришлось ждать почти по 30 минут. В результате боль в спине только усилилась и хотелось быстрее уйти из клиники. Я монимаю, что пациентов много и есть проблемы, но при этом медсестры успевают пообщаться между собой на разные темы и обсудить видео в смартфонах.
Провела сегодня в клинике 3 часа. Неприятный осадок остался. Не хотелось бы думать, что и платной медицине пациенты неинтересны.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (12 Июл 2016)

Интересны. Вы нас кормите. 
Но средний медперсонал везде одинаков, несмотря на все виды тренировок и все способы заинтересованности.

Боль усилиться от ожидания конечно не может, а вот от переживаний и нервов, вполне.
Будем бороться не только за позвоночник, но и за переживания.
Завтра разберусь.

Три часа долго. 
Все процедуры, с возможными задержками, должны быть уложены в два часа.
Что же Вы мне ничего не сказали сразу?
Учить людей всегда лучше по горячему, чем по вчерашнему.


----------



## JuliЮ (13 Июл 2016)

Доброе утро, Федор Петрович.

К сожалению, сообщить Вам сразу о создавшейся ситуации не было возможности, т.к. Вы, скорее всего, были заняты с пациентом. У администратора я спросила о причинах такого длительного ожидания процедур, в ответ она мило улыбнулась и пожала плечами.

По поводу усиления боли: переживания и нервы, конечно, могут приводить к различным неприятным последствиям, но в данном случае ожидание, например, рефлексотерапевта в течение почти 30 минут (после слов медсестры: "Не вставайте, сейчас подойдет врач") скорее привело к усилению боли, чем переживания по этому поводу. 

Очень хочется надеяться, что сложившаяся вчера (и не только вчера) ситуация останется лишь досадным недоразумением и никак не связана с тем, что процедуры были мной оплачены заранее вплоть до окончания курса лечения.

Спасибо за понимание и оперативное реагирование на мое сообщение.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (13 Июл 2016)

Будем стараться. Все замечания как раз упираются в организацию. Чтобы вместить весь комплекс в 2 часа, приходиться постараться, как только сбой, так и ждем.
Причина сбоя в этот день вроде выяснили, два пациента с острой болью, без записи.
Работу провел, весь наш разговор на доске объявлений медсестер.


----------



## Наталья Валерьевна (28 Окт 2016)

Добрый день! Пожалуйста подскажите что делать. У меня грыжа l5s1 размером 12мм.  Врачи говорят нужна операция. Я не знаю как быть.как можно связаться с вами по эл почте. Сюда не получается скинуть снимки мрт. За рание спасибо!


----------



## La murr (28 Окт 2016)

*Наталья Валерьевна*,  e-mail доктора Ступина - *sfp05@mail.ru*


----------



## Наталья Валерьевна (28 Окт 2016)

Большое спасибо!


----------



## noname (27 Ноя 2017)

Дополню свой отзыв от 2012 года.
Периодически обращаюсь в клинику ЛеДи для профилактики. Ну как периодически - раз в пару лет.) 
Делала операцию тогда же, в 2012 (15ГКБ, оперировал Сарибекян А.С.), потом проходила реабилитацию в клинике ЛеДи. "Починили" мой позвоночник на хорошем уровне. Чувствую спину практически здоровой, крайне редко что-то беспокоит. 
Очень благодарна врачам, клинику - рекомендую.


----------



## noname (27 Ноя 2017)

Дополню свой отзыв от 2012 года.
Периодически обращаюсь в клинику ЛеДи для профилактики. Ну как периодически - раз в пару лет.)
Делала операцию тогда же, в 2012 (15ГКБ, оперировал Сарибекян А.С.), потом проходила реабилитацию в клинике ЛеДи. "Починили" мой позвоночник на хорошем уровне. Чувствую спину практически здоровой, крайне редко что-то беспокоит.
Очень благодарна врачам, клинику - рекомендую.


----------



## noname (27 Ноя 2017)

Дополню свой отзыв от 2012 года.
Периодически обращаюсь в клинику ЛеДи для профилактики. Ну как периодически - раз в пару лет.)
Делала операцию тогда же, в 2012 (15ГКБ, оперировал Сарибекян А.С.), потом проходила реабилитацию в клинике ЛеДи. "Починили" мой позвоночник на хорошем уровне. Чувствую спину практически здоровой, крайне редко что-то беспокоит.
Очень благодарна врачам, клинику - рекомендую.


----------



## мурза (8 Янв 2018)

Здравствуйте всем. Прохожу лечение в данной клинике с 20 декабря. Обратилась по поводу не прекращающихся болей в спине . МРТ в сентябре показало грыжу л5с1 5 мм. и начались хождения по неврологам, остеопатам , мануальщикам. назначались уколы . таблетки, иголки, массаж,  Стандартно. .В самом начале болела точка с правой стороны крестца, при поднимании ноги согнутой в колене и правой и левой, при вставании из положения сидя. Лежа болей не было.Онемения в ноге не было. Ходить легче всего. боль на 5 баллов. К началу декабря в результате "лечения" у разных специалистов начало болеть уже под правой ягодицей , вниз по задней поверхности бедра, точка на голени возле колена справа. Стало болеть лежа на спине, сидя. была проведена 15 декабря блокада дипроспаном. без эффекта. Вобщем положение ухудшилось. Решила попробовать последнего московского специалиста. Приехала в Люберцы 20 декабря. на прием к Федору Петровичу. Все рассказала. Осмотрел очень внимательно. протестировал мышцы. Было назначено схема лечения при хронической боли. Токи, иголки, "сапоги -лимфодренаж" , массаж., мягкая мануалка..УВТ, уколы. блокада опять дипроспаном. рекомендованы щадящие упражнения. Диагноз многочисленный. боли и от грыжи и от синдром грушевидной мышцы и средней ягодичной и защемление седалищного нерва. После 5-7 сеансов должно стать легче вроде как. После первого сеанса боли резко усилились, блокада как мертвому припарка, приехала на следующий день, сделали капельницу+ все процедуры. После третьего стало чуть лучше. После 5 ти   боли уменьшились балов до 4-х из 10. после 6-го нормально спала две ночи. днем тоже легче обрадовалась. но был большой перерыв.три дня -праздники. на 3 день боли усилились. особенно ночью. Сегодня 8 раз. Уже сделано 8 сеансов и 8 уколов и в спину и в мышцы. боли бала на 3 сохраняются. После процедур подошла к Федору Петровичу. Спросила как быть дальше. Взяли карту пошли в кабинет. при осмотре доктор сказал что боли от грушевидки, так как позвоночник подлечили. и показал упражнения. на нее. Сейчас к вечеру боли опять такие как были когда приехала в люберцы.. Вобщем в моем случае нужно какое то другое лечение. Я видимо попала в те 15 процентов которым лечение в леди не эффективно. и стандартная схема не годиться. Упражнения на грушевидку сразу же спровоцировали новый виток обострения. Схожу еще на 2 сеанса. Что потом делать пока не знаю. Пить постоянно обезболивающие нимесил, как советуют врачи центра я не хочу. Да  и приходят вообще то сюда люди, чтобы об обезболивающих забыть. Вобщем грустно.


----------



## горошек (8 Янв 2018)

мурза написал(а):


> В самом начале болела точка с правой стороны крестца, при поднимании ноги согнутой в колене и правой и левой, при вставании из положения сидя. Лежа болей не было.Онемения в ноге не было. Ходить легче всего. боль на 5 баллов. К началу декабря в результате "лечения" у разных специалистов начало болеть уже под правой ягодицей , вниз по задней поверхности бедра, точка на голени возле колена справа. Стало болеть лежа на спине...


У меня тоже похожие боли. Началось лет может 8 назад. Сначала болело в районе крестца, в основном справа, Потом боль стала отдавать в ногу, затем перешла и на внешнюю сторону тазобедренного сустава. Однажды скрутило прям сильно, так, что распрямиться лёжа на боку не могла. Но найз всё снял. Ничего не принимала больше. Просто старалась не наклоняться, не слишком много времени проводить на ногах, а сидела откинувшись нс спинку кресла. Делала гимнастику. Боль была переносимая, ночью не беспокоила. А потом добавила в гимнастику тройку новых для меня упражнений и как-то всё прошло постепенно.
А под Новый год опять пошло обострение. Гимнастику забросила последнее время, т к много ездила к дочери и помогала ей по хозяйству, по 4 часа проводила в электричке. По мне, так там самые неудобные сидения. Заболели обе ноги теперь, боль в ягодицах т тазобедренных суставах. Ноги болят по задней поверхности, особенно под коленом и выше него, кажутся свинцовыми какими-то. В крестце тоже боль. Но всё терпимо. Сильно болело только по Н г, даже лёжа. Но спала с Новогодним антидепрессантом. А вот на след день выпила мелоксикам. С ним боль прошла и теперь опять терпимая. Тоже думаю, что это грушевидка.
А как лечиться тоже вопрос. В нашем маленьком городе нет ни то что мануального терапевта, но и невролога даже. До Ступина 2,5 часа в лучшем случае, если эл-ка хорошо подойдёт, в одну сторону. За диагнозом можно съездить, а вот на лечение вряд ли.
Немного помогают аппликации с димексидом. Но вам, *мурза, *если уж всё проведенное лечение не помогло, то это тоже вряд ли. Жаль, конечно, что и в "Леди плюс" вам не помогли. Для многих это последняя надежда. Потому что, в других местах, мне кажется, ещё хуже. Сейчас вот дочь планирует переезд на Планерную, так вообще не знаю, где там можно нормально позвоночником заниматься. До этого хоть в Медведково ездила. Там всё таки всё похоже на то "как завещал великий Ступин".


----------



## мурза (8 Янв 2018)

@горошек, не хочется найзы, нимесилы, мексикамы пить. когда совсем край принимаю конечно, но хотелось как то вырваться из этого. не получается пока. димексид тоже делала до ступина каждый день месяц вместе с новокаином и обезболивающим. притупляет конечно. хотелось совсем добить. во мне уже столько нпс и омеза, что в туалет , извиняюсь за подробности, только со слабительным. а от упражнений на грушевидную только ухудшение. от чего ушла к тому пришла.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (8 Янв 2018)

Ну не 15, а 3%, это я про эффективность, но это уже не важно, если не помогло.
Посмотрим как будет.
Пока грушевидная мышца на первом месте, потому и усиление боли от лфк на нее.
Делать надо, но если обострение, что не радует, но подтверждает ситуацию, то пока отложите эти, будем искать обходные упражнения. В среду обсудим.

Леди Плюс уже нет, Медведково и Косино перепрофилировали.
Все маленькие центры свели в один большой в Люберцы. Так правильнее, так как там вся диагностика - мрт, ЭНМГ, УЗИ, лаборатория, кардиолог....


----------



## мурза (8 Янв 2018)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Ну не 15, а 3%, это я про эффективность, но это уже не важно, если не помогло.
> Посмотрим как будет.
> Пока грушевидная мышца на первом месте, потому и усиление боли от лфк на нее.
> Делать надо. В среду обсудим.
> ...


мне про 15 % , которым не помогает один из врачей центра сказал, поэтому и я. Говорит идите к нейрохирургу. на счет операции, только я почему то интуичу что грыжа тут не играет особой роли. Да к сожалению попала в три процента , впрочем как всегда . по жизни если чем болею выкарабкиваюсь долго и тяжело.
 Спасибо, Доктор, за ответ. попалась Вам пациентка нестандартная. от меня врачи обычно отказываются , когда лечение не помогает. Рукам  разводят ну не понятно почему болит. должно было помочь.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (8 Янв 2018)

Не спешите. То что болело полгода, часто и лечиться полгода.
Там и второй этап есть, и лфк в инструктором еще не начинали.
Приложим все усилия.


----------



## мурза (8 Янв 2018)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Не спешите. То что болело полгода, часто и лечиться полгода.


не не полгода ,с 24 сентября, получается 3,5 месяца пока лечусь.
спасибо за надежду


----------



## горошек (9 Янв 2018)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Леди Плюс уже нет, Медведково и Косино перепрофилировали.
> Все маленькие центры свели в один большой в Люберцы. Так правильнее, так как там вся диагностика - мрт, ЭНМГ, УЗИ, лаборатория, кардиолог....


Да, с точки зрения медицины правильно. Но вот только нам пациентам куда деваться-то? Не все, увы, до Люберец доехать могут. Но, это не к тому, что Вы, Фёдор Петрович, что-то не так делаете. Просто если бы таких центров как ваш, где тех, кому не помогло хотя бы 3-15% было и цены хотя бы приемлемые. А так, посмотрите скольким даже на этом форуме мануальные терапевты не только не помогли, а даже навредили. И цены какие!? В Медведково давно не были. Да, знаю, что центр уже давно не ваш. Но там хотя бы подход примерно такой же остался. В принципе, вроде неплохо было. Вроде, принцип "не навреди" хотя бы стараются соблюдать. Не знаю, остался ли там ещё Сирота А. Е. Вроде достаточно опытный был специалист.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (9 Янв 2018)

Забрали Александра Евгеньевича.


----------



## горошек (9 Янв 2018)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Забрали Александра Евгеньевича.


Ну вот, и тут печалька... И куды бедному крестьянину податься...


----------



## мурза (9 Янв 2018)

Горошек, я до люберец хоть и живу в москве еду 2 часа. от дома. автобус метро электричка. это если в перерыв не попаду а так если полностью на метро и все 2,5 часа выходит. иногда муж подвозит с утра на машине 30 минут если без пробок, но назад уже сама.когда сильные боли брала такси.


----------



## горошек (9 Янв 2018)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Забрали Александра Евгеньевича.


А кто забрал? Вы? Не подскажите, где он сейчас работает? Вдруг подходит территориально.


мурза написал(а):


> Горошек, я до люберец хоть и живу в москве еду 2 часа. от дома. автобус метро электричка. иногда муж подвозит с утра на машине 30 минут если без пробок, но назад уже сама.когда сильные боли брала такси.


Так где ж на это время взять, если работаешь?


----------



## Kuchirinka (9 Янв 2018)

горошек написал(а):


> Так где ж на это время взять, если работаешь?


Негде. С работой совместить нереально.
Я даже думала отпуск взять, чтобы пройти курс лечения там.
Из других городов люди приезжают - жильё в Люберцах снимают.
Соответственно, стоимость лечения удваивается.


мурза написал(а):


> когда сильные боли брала такси


Когда у меня сильные боли, я не могу в такси. Хорошо, что в общественном транспорте стоя ехать можно.


Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Все маленькие центры свели в один большой в Люберцы. Так правильнее, так как там вся диагностика - мрт, ЭНМГ, УЗИ, лаборатория, кардиолог....


Появилась идея! 
Открыть рядом с Центром недорогой хостел для пациентов!


----------



## Доктор Ступин (9 Янв 2018)

горошек написал(а):


> А кто забрал? Вы? Не подскажите, где он сейчас работает? Вдруг подходит территориально.


Нет, он у нас в командировочном состоянии.


----------



## горошек (9 Янв 2018)

Kuchirinka написал(а):


> Негде. С работой совместить нереально.


Ну, если уж совсем припрёт, то и работу бросить придётся. Правда, тогда и с деньгами туговато будет. Но пока болит весь низ, но не до невыносимого. Будем как-то пробовать сами выкарабкиваться. Ох, мне сейчас никак не надо таких болячек. Дочь беременна. И так хлибенькая она у меня, а тут ещё и токсикоз, и слабость общая. Надо помогать. А потом и с ребёнком, если Бог даст всё нормально доходит, тоже помогать надо. А что-то подрасклеилась.


----------



## La murr (9 Янв 2018)

@горошек, всё будет хорошо! 
Я тоже в бабушки готовлюсь - здоровья всем нам и терпения!


----------



## горошек (10 Янв 2018)

@La murr, это да. Ну, говорят, что терпенья желать не надо. Лучше, чтоб не было таких ситуаций, где надо терпеть. Пора бы нам за всё наше терпение уже получить вознаграждение и просто жить и радоваться простым житейским мелочам. Вот чего и Вам желаю. А для здоровья надо что-то делать. Но тут мы вроде делаем. Хотя, пока конкретно не понимаю, что именно надо делать. Я выбрала тактику выжидания.


----------



## Пельмень (10 Янв 2018)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Леди Плюс уже нет, Медведково и Косино перепрофилировали.
> Все маленькие центры свели в один большой в Люберцы. Так правильнее, так как там вся диагностика - мрт, ЭНМГ, УЗИ, лаборатория, кардиолог....


Федор Петрович, теперь МРТ В Люберцах? А открытое или закрытое? И можно ли туда поместить товарища весом 130 кг? А то никуда его,бедного, не берут))))
А лимфолога у вас там ,случайно, не намечается в перспективе?


----------



## Evpatiy (10 Янв 2018)

горошек написал(а):


> Ну, говорят, что терпенья желать не надо. Лучше, чтоб не было таких ситуаций, где надо терпеть...


Тогда вместо терпения пожелаем тренированности - она всегда кстати.


----------



## Пельмень (10 Янв 2018)

Девочки, я так рада за вас, внуки украшают женщину!!!!
Ох, даст Бог, и с рождением внуков, от счастья и прекрасных забот, спина пройдет. Хочется всем вам здоровья пожелать!


----------



## Доктор Ступин (10 Янв 2018)

Пельмень написал(а):


> Девочки, я так рада за вас, внуки украшают женщину!!!!
> Ох, даст Бог, и с рождением внуков, от счастья и прекрасных забот, спина пройдет. Хочется всем вам здоровья пожелать!


Чой-то только женщину!
И дедам к лицу!


----------



## Доктор Ступин (10 Янв 2018)

Пельмень написал(а):


> Федор Петрович, теперь МРТ В Люберцах? А открытое или закрытое? И можно ли туда поместить товарища весом 130 кг? А то никуда его,бедного, не берут))))
> А лимфолога у вас там ,случайно, не намечается в перспективе?


Как у большинства, закрытое, 1 Тл, 125 кг. 
130 в Москве без проблем. тут на форуме все есть.
Лимфолога не собираемся, с имеющимися ситуациями справляемся сами.


----------



## Пельмень (10 Янв 2018)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Чой-то только женщину!
> И дедам к лицу!


Ох, какая шикарная балерина у вас в руках!!!! Двое внуков - просто счастье!
У мужа лимфостаз после неудачной операции. Отек ноги большой и постоянный субфебрилитет. Все сосудистые хирурги советуют Детралекс, а толку чуть. Не знаю уже, куда бежать и что делать.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (11 Янв 2018)

@Пельмень, а выход небольшой:
- Детралекс
- Чулок
- Лимфодренаж аппаратный, постоянно (можно и 7 и 4 камерным аппаратом, но скорее всего надо домой приобретать. Мы и тут подскажем что хорошо работает, у нас их 12 штук.
- Лимфодренаж ручной-массаж
- лфк
- сон с возвышенным положением ног
Или попытка операции.


----------



## Baschirina (11 Янв 2018)

@Доктор Ступин, у меня вопрос по поводу информации на Вашем сайте в разделе "Упражнения после операции на шейном отделе позвоночника". Я перенесла операцию на шоп, встала в тот же день. А Вы пишите, что "5-8 дней после операции больной должен находиться в горизонтальном положении.... Голову фиксируют подушечками с песком..." я носила воротник "Филадельфия". На лфк сама ходила на другой этаж. Почему такая разница между информацией на вашем сайте и действительностью?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (11 Янв 2018)

Это информацию от 2004 года, Представляете сколько воды утекло за это время и сколько технологий появилось новых.
Но, к сожалению и эти технологии есть и это нужно, поскольку и это применяется до сих пор.
Все зависит от лечащего врача, он главный, но если ничего не скажет врач, делайте так, это точно не навредит.


----------



## Пельмень (11 Янв 2018)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> @Пельмень, а выход небольшой:
> - Детралекс
> - Чулок
> - Лимфодренаж аппаратный, постоянно (можно и 7 и 4 камерным аппаратом, но скорее всего надо домой приобретать. Мы и тут подскажем что хорошо работает, у нас их 12 штук.
> ...


Флебэктомию сделали, других операций не предлагают. Массажи запретили, боятся тромбоза. Все остальное делается, но не помогает ничего.


----------



## горошек (11 Янв 2018)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Чой-то только женщину!
> И дедам к лицу!


Да, на дедов внуки производят тоже огромное впечатление. Мой отец пил с молодых ногтей. Пил сильно, запоями, порой чуть ли не до белочки. Но, когда не пил, человек был хороший, хороший сварщик и уважаемый даже на работе.  А моя дочь родилась когда ему было 50. Пить бросил сам и до конца жизни, до 70 лет, прожил в абсолютной трезвости. Обожал свою внучку и всегда старался её побаловать всем чем можно. Как потом он сам признался, что бросил пить потому, что рождение внучки произвело на него такое огромное впечатление. Правда, мы растили её с такими трудностями, что впечатлений хватало. Например, в месяц, когда принесли из  больницы всю синюю, потому что врачи запросто так накололи её антибиотиками, даже у отца слёзы текли... Но, наверно, когда всё хорошо, тоже любовь дедовская огромна.


----------



## Baschirina (11 Янв 2018)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Это информацию от 2004 года, Представляете сколько воды утекло за это время и сколько технологий появилось новых.
> Но, к сожалению и эти технологии есть и это нужно, поскольку и это применяется до сих пор.
> Все зависит от лечащего врача, он главный, но если ничего не скажет врач, делайте так, это точно не навредит.


Дело в том, что я до операции поверила информации , размещённой на Вашем сайте, была напугана до смерти и была уверена, что нейрохирург вводит меня в заблуждение, говоря, что я в тот же день буду ходить. И я решила проявить свою осведомлённость, сказав нейрохирургу, что буду лежать не вставая 8 дней с подушечками с песком, которые мне будут голову фиксировать. По выражению глаз нейрохирурга я поняла, что он готов вызвать психиатра...
Мое мнение, как пациента и потенциального Вашего клиента таково: информация должна соответвовать технологиям. Ведь логика такова: если Вы не знаете о новых технологиях операции, как Вы можете проводить реабилитацию после операций? Именно из-за этой информации, размещённой на Вашем сайте, я не поехала к Вам на реабилитацию, засомневавшись в Вашем профессионализме. Кто знает, возможно, и не одна я...


----------



## Evpatiy (11 Янв 2018)

Есть общие рекомендации (усредненные) Но в каждой клинике свои наработки.Все рекомендации по поведению на ранний срок диктует только хирург который "был внутри" видел ваш случай и непосредственно проводил вмешательство. Даже в случае проведения абсолютно идентичной по технологии стабилизации с применением одинаковых систем  послеоперационные рекомендации для остеопорозной старушки и молодого борца-профессионала будут скорее всего очень разные Имхо. Очень зря засомневались ,и не провели реабилитацию у Федора Петровича имея такую возможность.Имхо


----------



## Baschirina (11 Янв 2018)

@Evpatiy, дело в том, что я была до операции на консультации у трёх нейрохирургов и все они сказали, что такие операции в России на потоке лет 10-15. Доктор Ступин сам пишет, что на сайте информация от 2004 года.  И откровенно говоря, меня до сих пор останавливает от обращения к Ступину этот момент. Мое убеждение: если врач пишет о чем-то, он должен владеть темой. И представьте Вы состояние пациента до операции: нейрохирург говорит, что пациент встанет в тот же день, а на сайте у Фёдора Пертровича - что лежать 8 дней будет. Мне терапевт попался, которая убеждала меня отказаться от операции, потому что все после таких операций люди не ходят на своих ногах. А вот психиатор , тётенька за 70 лет, сказала то же самое, что и нейрохирурги. Я, как пациент, сделала выводы, что одни интересуются темой, а другие пребывают в неведении


----------



## Evpatiy (11 Янв 2018)

@Baschirina, на потоке в крупных центрах. Вот у нас в городе о таких операциях до сих пор в местных газетах пишут как об уникальных .Все зависит от больницы конкретной - как хирург скажет и как у них положено. Сейчас тоже где-то лежат подолгу .а еще кое-где гало аппаратом фиксируют и винты в череп загоняют(сам видел)



И это в 2017 году было,а не в далёком 14-ом..


----------



## Baschirina (11 Янв 2018)

@Evpatiy, я родом из Подмосковья, из Павловского Посада. В городе нет ни одного нейрохирурга. Для таких операций жителей Подмосковья направляют в МОНИКИ. Я думаю, что такие операции и делают только в крупных центрах. Или я неправа?


----------



## Пельмень (11 Янв 2018)

@Baschirina, у меня вообще ситуация была - меня оперировали 2 хирурга. Зав. отделением и его заместитель. У них диаметрально противоположные рекомендации были. Поехала к Ф.П, его рекомендации совпали с одним из хирургов, по ним и живу.


----------



## Baschirina (11 Янв 2018)

@Пельмень, а вот у меня информация от четырёх нейрохирургов не совпала с информацией , размещённой на сайте Ф.П.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (11 Янв 2018)

Baschirina написал(а):


> Дело в том, что я до операции поверила информации , размещённой на Вашем сайте, была напугана до смерти и была уверена, что нейрохирург вводит меня в заблуждение, говоря, что я в тот же день буду ходить. И я решила проявить свою осведомлённость, сказав нейрохирургу, что буду лежать не вставая 8 дней с подушечками с песком, которые мне будут голову фиксировать. По выражению глаз нейрохирурга я поняла, что он готов вызвать психиатра...
> Мое мнение, как пациента и потенциального Вашего клиента таково: информация должна соответвовать технологиям. Ведь логика такова: если Вы не знаете о новых технологиях операции, как Вы можете проводить реабилитацию после операций? Именно из-за этой информации, размещённой на Вашем сайте, я не поехала к Вам на реабилитацию, засомневавшись в Вашем профессионализме. Кто знает, возможно, и не одна я...


Возможно. Вера в написанное в инете конечно же подвела многих.
Именно поэтому в тексте указан автор, что пациент мог бы прочитать и если надо обратиться к автору.
Верить надо своему врачу.
Главное, что у Вас все хорошо.
Подумаем над дополнительной информацией, поскольку эта информация еще актуальна для многих.
Скорее всего сделаем пометку, что современные типы операций не требуют такого объема реабилитационных действий и восстановление проходит гораздо быстрее.


----------



## Evpatiy (11 Янв 2018)

Baschirina написал(а):


> @Evpatiy, я родом из Подмосковья, из Павловского Посада. В городе нет ни одного нейрохирурга. Для таких операций жителей Подмосковья направляют в МОНИКИ. Я думаю, что такие операции и делают только в крупных центрах. Или я неправа?


Нейрохирургические отделения-то уже во многих городских и областных больницах есть .Кое что уже внедряют как раз с отставанием лет на 10 от Федеральных центров


----------



## Baschirina (11 Янв 2018)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Возможно. Вера в написанное в инете конечно же подвела многих.
> Верить надо своему врачу.
> Главное, что у Вас все хорошо.
> Подумаем над дополнительной информацией, поскольку эта информация еще актуальна для многих.


Лечащий нейрохирург, он же и ассистировал операцию, сказал мне, что сам родом из какой-то области, не помню уже, какой. И что там он начинал работать нейрохирургом. Когда к нему поступали аналогичные пациенты, то они просто у него лежали, потому как там даже не было возможности сделать операцию... вот я и думаю: если есть возможность в больнице сделать операцию, то там и технология современная должна быть. А если технологии, оборудования, имплантов нет, то направляют туда, где все это есть. Или я неправа? На самом деле мне интересен этот вопрос. Я сама попала в Боткинскую , потому что у меня прописка Московская сейчас. Если бы была прописка подмосковная на тот момент, то должна бы была попасть в Моники. Есть на форуме тема, куда бежать, если... чтобы не лежать 8 дней с мешочками песка?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (11 Янв 2018)

Пока даже не ясно, как лучше.
Филадельфия и вертикализация или мешочки и горизонталь.

Тем не менее пометочку обязательно сделаем, что пациенты переспрашивали у своего врача, как поступить.
А главное, гимнастику делали, соответственно тому ради чего автор делал этот абзац? 
В жестком воротнике сколько были? Гимнастика с 1 дня?


----------



## Baschirina (11 Янв 2018)

@Доктор Ступин, абзац я делала, будучи уверенной, что с мешочками уже давно нигде не лежат. Теперь про гимнастику: операцию мне сделали в пятницу, в палату привезли где-то в 17:00 ( на мне был уже одет воротник Филадельфия), тут же прибежали оперирующий нейрохирург и лечащий нейрохирург, который и ассистировал операцию. Попросили пошевелить конечностями, что я и сделала. Они сразу успокоились. Встать разрешили часов через 5 с чьей-либо помощью ( чтобы не упасть из-за наркоза) , что я и сделала: встала и дошла до туалета, туалет в палате. В выходные врач лфк не работает, поэтому лфк я стала заниматься только в понедельник. А в выходные я уже выходила в сквер при больнице и сидела там на лавочке до ночи с подружками.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (11 Янв 2018)

Правильно, лфк как можно раньше.


----------



## мурза (31 Янв 2018)

У вас делают блокаду кпс внутрисуставно? Не около , потому что это не помогает,а именно внутрисуставно ?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (31 Янв 2018)

Около это не блокада, это инфильтрация околосуставных тканей. 
При введении препарата в кпс есть некоторые особенности ввиду отсутствия сустава в поносом виде, но такое введение делаем.


----------



## мурза (31 Янв 2018)

@Доктор Ступин, приеду на следующей неделе. Потому что боли невыносимые в ноге и в крестце. Лечение у вас не помогло . стандартное, хуже стало боли ночные ни лежать ни ходить ни сидеть не могу. Сплю урывками. Нимесил не пью отеки от него. Нашла в инете статью про кпс, зона болей, усиление ночных во второй половине и остальное все сходится. Написано лечение физио мануалка увт , как выяснилось на меня не действует. Многим помогает блокада в кпс, кортикостероидами, но написано делают под рентгенологическим контролем . это как?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (31 Янв 2018)

Посмотрим. Подумаем. Мое мнение Вы знаете.


----------



## мурза (31 Янв 2018)

@Доктор Ступин, Ваше мнение это что боли от грушевидной мышцы?  Не совпадает описание болей от грушевидной с моими ощущениями, а вот с описанием болей от кпс полностью.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (31 Янв 2018)

Посмотрим. Попробуем. Надо искать.


----------



## ЕкатеринаЕС (14 Мар 2018)

Здравствуйте. Проходила лечение в клинике в Люберцах, года 1,5 назад. Мануальная терапия была и ЛФК. Кирилл Викторович на ЛФК, просто обалденный, всё четко, расслабляться не даёт, "что значит устала, нет такого слова, быстренько доделываем упражнение"))), массаж просто не реальный делает. Мануальный терапевт врач Ли, ну как бы так сказать чтоб не обидеть, вообщем мне он абсолютно не понравился, после его приёма было ещё хуже, так что я к нему ни ногой). Мануальный терапевт, врач Кушнир просто нереальный, очень помог, очень понравился, хотела недавно к нему записаться, но мне культурно сказали, что он больше приём как мануальный терапевт не ведёт, сказали, что у них другие есть врачи, например Ли))))). Очень жаль другого врача мануальщика я не хочу, поэтому теперь совсем без неё,без терапии, хотя уже пора повправлять))) И если вдруг @Доктор Ступин читает сообщения в этой теме, то может быть можно уговорить, господина Кушнира ну хоть на пару сеансов мануальной терапии, пожалуйста. И к нему же есть ещё вопрос, есть ли остеопат, очень мне нужен, в Вашей клинике?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (14 Мар 2018)

Каждому свой специалист.
Неправильно поняли, при мне объясняли администраторы, что первичного приема как вертебролог Кушнир Ю.В, не ведет, а как мануальный терапевт принимает и много.
Вам надо просто позвонить и сказать, что бы Вас записали на лечение, на мануальную терапию к доктору Кушнир, только на подготовку и мануальную терапию.
Так как Вы пойдете не по программе, то иногда придется и подождать пока доктор Кушнир освободится.
Первичный прием сделает дежурный вертебролог, за полтора года могло что-то и измениться, ему и скажете, что только мануальная терапия с подготовкой. Врач сделает и заключение и назначения, а доктор Кушнир выполнит назначения.


----------



## ЕкатеринаЕС (14 Мар 2018)

@Доктор Ступин благодарю за быстрый ответ. Я сегодня так и сделаю, позвоню и скажу так как Вы написали. А по поводу врача остеопата или кинезиолог, есть ли у Вас такие специалисты в клинике в Люберцах?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (14 Мар 2018)

Этими техниками владеют все специалисты.
Но пользуемся редко, мануальная терапия все решает.
Собственно кинезиология доктора Васильевой это только диагностика, а все остальное мануальная терапия. Нуждаемость в такой диагностике у нас не высокая.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (14 Мар 2018)

Знаю, что записались. первичный осмотра доктор Ли, он сделает назначение к Доктору Кушнир.
Доктор Ли, этот форум не читает, не переживайте.


----------



## влюбленная в жизнь (15 Мар 2018)

ЕкатеринаЕС написал(а):


> Мануальный терапевт врач Ли


А для меня, Владимир Вячеславович Ли, был первым кто помог, когда впервые обратилась в клинику.(за что ему очень благодарна!) А "приползла" с приступообразными- простреливающими болями, которые были через каждые 3-5 минут. Ушла на своих ногах уже без этих- приступообразных- простреливающих болей.


ЕкатеринаЕС написал(а):


> Мануальный терапевт, врач Кушнир просто нереальный, очень помог, очень понравился


Соглашусь с Вами! Юрий Васильевич, один из самых лучших!(после Федора Петровича)
Также очень нравится Шусть Сергей Николаевич.(по технике проведения, очень близка к технике проведения Федора Петровича)

По подготовке к мануальной терапии, нравится- Камырин Юрий Валерьевич.

Иглотератия- золотые руки у Кушнир Андрея Юрьевича!

Поэтому, записывалась только в их смены.

Из врачей, хочу еще отметить, Иванову Алену Александровну!
Доброжелательный и отзывчивый человек, и главное отличный специалист своего дела!
Алене Александровне, отдельное ОГРОМНОЕ спасибо за мое здоровье!

На ресепшн, долгие годы уже, милыми улыбками всегда встречают: Галина Александровна Воронова и Татьяна Викторовна Королева.

Федору Петровичу, отдельное спасибо за подобранный коллектив!!!


----------



## Доктор Ступин (15 Мар 2018)

Спасибо за доброе слово.
Врачи все хорошие, но каждому свой врач, тем более мануальный терапевт.


----------



## НЛО (11 Апр 2018)

@Доктор Ступин, скажите ,после операций можно у вас лечение проходить? не усугубит при наличии импланта в пояснице и грыж во всех отделах? очень боюсь  у вас раньше лечилась, но в итоге операция была, грыжа секвкстировалась.... сейчас шея сильноточной мучает и поясница ноет  , там грыжи в пояснице 7 мм, в шее 3 мм , остеофиты и ункоартоз , короче развалюха полная

https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/28228/   это ссылка на мои снимки и комментарий по ощущениям и симптомам, посмотрите , плизз, возможно ли мне у вас в леди пройти лечение или противопоказания есть? спасибо


----------



## Доктор Ступин (11 Апр 2018)

Можно. Противопоказаний нет. Будем стараться.


----------



## Flomaster (26 Апр 2018)

@Доктор Ступин, Федор Петрович!
Хочу к Вам записаться на консультацию.
Ангбк+ коксартроз похоже, есть диск МРТ и остеохондроз шейно-грудного, вроде.
Плоха, вообщем, все.
Предлагают делать операцию на суставе, много вопросов/сомнений, хочется посоветоваться, можно?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (27 Апр 2018)

8 903 278118
Администраторы все подскажут.
Главное, предупредите что ко мне.


----------



## nickola_1988 (22 Авг 2018)

@Доктор Ступин, здравствуйте. Я записался к вам на ближайший свободный прием 29 августа.
Скажите пожалуйста возможно ли попасть раньше. Поскорей лечебные процедуры хочется начать, в связи с постоянно ноющей болью.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (22 Авг 2018)

На 27 вроде кто-то приболел, завтра позвоните.
И сразу спросите есть ли места на завтра же к другим врачам, если есть - берите время. А по приезду скажите что я обещал подойти.


----------



## nickola_1988 (23 Авг 2018)

@Доктор Ступин, спасибо.


----------



## katrin25 (28 Авг 2018)

Побывали в клинике к клинике "ЛеДи"  приехали по острой боли , мужа скрутила грыжа пояснично-кресцового отдела.  Федор Петрович ,спасибо ему и низкий поклон, не смотря на большую загруженность, нашел время ,все посмотрел ,объяснил ,назначил лечение. Все четко ,ясно и понятно. Сегодня же и взяли на лечение , взяли анализы, назначили физиопроцедуры, сделали необходимые уколы. Очень хочется верить , что мы наконец-то после трех месяцев бестолковых  попыток лечения нашли клинику где реально помогут, Федор Петрович произвел очень приятное,позитивное впечатление, чувствуется огромный опыт .Настоящий  Врач с большой буквы ! Сейчас таких уже очень мало.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (28 Авг 2018)

Посмотрим как поможем, тогда и оценим.


----------



## katrin25 (28 Авг 2018)

)


----------



## Константин100 (28 Авг 2018)

Катрин похвалу вы доктору Ступину оказали, но вот понимаешь какой вопрос, помогло мужу или нет? 
Не понял за что в первый же день похвала. Ну назначил лечение. Что сразу же вылечил?


----------



## katrin25 (28 Авг 2018)

Нет за один раз конечно нет , но будем надеяться   !  это первая Клиника,  где мы увидели реально комплексный адекватный  профессиональный подход к проблемам , это не похвала,  а благодарность  за внимание , за чуткий подход


----------



## 32Ольга (28 Авг 2018)

katrin25 написал(а):


> Нет за один раз конечно нет , но будем надеяться   !  это первая Клиника,  где мы увидели реально комплексный адекватный  профессиональный подход к проблемам , это не похвала,  а благодарность  за внимание , за чуткий подход


Катрин, не сомневайтесь, все будет хорошо! Помогут. Испытано на собственной шкуре.... хехе... пояснице

@Константин100, похвала в том, что принял без очереди и я так поняла без записи. А Вы попробуйте в районной поликлинике попасть сразу к неврологу. Сначала пошлют к терапевту, потом он будет вас лечить 3 недели и если у него не получится, то направит к неврологу. Сама это все прошла. И у них есть какой то приказ по этому поводу. И не факт, что невролог районный поможет. Опять же все из собственного опыта. Оды никто Ступину не поет, но если реально оказывается помощь, то это факт! Опять же из собственного опыта.


----------



## Evpatiy (28 Авг 2018)

Константин100 написал(а):


> Катрин похвалу вы доктору Ступину оказали, но вот понимаешь какой вопрос, помогло мужу или нет?
> Не понял за что в первый же день похвала. Ну назначил лечение. Что сразу же вылечил?


Даже если и не вылечит -на операцию направит ,затем реабилитирует.
Тут дело в отношении,в подходе и реальном желании помочь.
Причем не только своим пациентам,а всем на этом форуме.


----------



## katrin25 (28 Авг 2018)

32Ольга написал(а):


> Катрин, не сомневайтесь, все будет хорошо! Помогут. Испытано на собственной шкуре.... хехе... пояснице


А на какой  по счёту процедуре начало помогать ?


Evpatiy написал(а):


> Даже если и не вылечит -на операцию направит ,затем реабилитирует.
> Тут дело в отношении,в подходе и реальном желании помочь
> Причем не только своим пациентам,а всем на этом форуме


Вот именно не только своим пациентам , а всем на форуме , это и ценно 


32Ольга написал(а):


> Похвала в том, что принял без очереди и я так поняла без записи. А Вы попробуйте в районной поликлинике попасть сразу к неврологу. Сначала пошлют к терапевту, потом он будет вас лечить 3 недели и если у него не получится, то направит к неврологу. Сама это все прошла. И у них есть какой то приказ по этому поводу. И не факт, что невролог районный поможет. Опять же все из собственного опыта. Оды никто Ступину не поет, но если реально оказывается помощь, то это факт! Опять же из собственного опыта.


районный невролог вобще по факту даже смотреть не стала , ровно как и платный .


32Ольга написал(а):


> Похвала в том, что принял без очереди и я так поняла без записи. А Вы попробуйте в районной поликлинике попасть сразу к неврологу. Сначала пошлют к терапевту, потом он будет вас лечить 3 недели и если у него не получится, то направит к неврологу. Сама это все прошла. И у них есть какой то приказ по этому поводу. И не факт, что невролог районный поможет. Опять же все из собственного опыта. Оды никто Ступину не поет, но если реально оказывается помощь, то это факт! Опять же из собственного опыта.


Вот именно это так и есть


----------



## Доктор Ступин (28 Авг 2018)

katrin25 написал(а):


> Вот именно не только своим пациентам , а всем на форуме , это и ценно


До 5-6 работа на боль и затем 4-5 на восстановление на первом этапе.


----------



## 32Ольга (29 Авг 2018)

katrin25 написал(а):


> А на какой  по счёту процедуре начало помогать ?


Все зависит от состояния, у меня грыжа была 13 мм и адская боль в ноге, отпускало очень медленно, но верно. Обезболивающие не помогали ни в уколах, ни в таблетках. Только блокады. Я прошла 10 сеансов по снятию острой боли, потом 10 сеансов УВТ и высокоинтенсивный лазер.


----------



## katrin25 (29 Авг 2018)

@32Ольга, понятно спасибо . Будем лечиться и надеяться.


----------



## Elenchik (18 Ноя 2018)

Хочу сказать спасибо и выразить благодарность всем сотрудникам центра, с которыми довелось взаимодействавать) Особая благодарность Доктору (именно так, с большой буквы) Ступину Фёдору Петровичу за профессионализм, терпение и желание помочь. Спасибо Юрию Васильевичу и массажистам за золотые руки, Александру Юрьевичу - за юмор во время болявых уколов), девушкам- медсестрам и работникам ресепшн за внимание и доброжелательность.
Успехов вам, процветания и хорошей статистики!)


----------



## 32Ольга (21 Мар 2019)

Обновлю пожалуй тему. После вчерашнего приема у Доктора нахожусь в лёгком шоке. Просила назначить профилактические процедуры, дабы не допустить какого либо обострения. Отказал! Посмотрел, покрутил, проверил рефлексы, поставил шею на место, сказал "здорова" и отправил заниматься ЛФК. А вы видели коммерческие клиники, в которых не просто не навязывают услуги, но и отказывают, даже если пациент просит? Я до вчерашнего дня - нет. Спасибо Вам @Доктор Ступин за то, что Вы есть и занимаетесь таким нужным и важным делом!


----------



## Евгений_П (11 Дек 2019)

@Доктор Ступин, добрый день!
Лечился в данной клинике  летом 2018 года. Пришел с онемением пальца на ноге (проблем с поясничным отделом позвоночника)  После 5-6 сеансов стала сильно болеть шея.  В шею вкололи укол с обезболивающим и все.  Вот  такое лечение. Пришел с ногой в центр «ЛеДи» ушел с адскими болями в шее.  Если не хотите чтобы из вас сделали инвалида не бегите на «лечение» в этот центр.  Получите второе мнение в другом  мед центре. В «ЛеДи» меня крутил мануальный терапевт, а он мне категорически противопоказан. Вот такой подход. В январе напишу подробный отзыв.


----------



## Тт (11 Дек 2019)

@Евгений_П, вы молодцы, что делитесь своим опытом!


----------



## Доктор Ступин (11 Дек 2019)

@Евгений_П, добрый день. Евгений, год прошёл, напишите мне на почту, посмотрим карту, оценим ситуацию. Вы же знаете, я всегда на работа и всегда открыт к общению, и всегда можно подойти и обсудить ситуацию. Медицина место где нет 100% эффективности, но место, где все обсуждается и делается по согласию. Приезжайте на осмотр, зачем ждать год! Мой телефон везде есть, 89037991188


----------



## Евгений_П (11 Дек 2019)

@Доктор Ступин, спасибо за деловой подход. Готов  подойти в январе, после праздников. Осадок остался. Самое обидное заключается в том, что ногу у меня отпустило. А с шеей беда, хотя изначально с ней проблем не было. Все бумаги принесу.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (11 Дек 2019)

Я всегда открыт. Мы не боги. Не всех вылечиваем, на то, чтобы были обиды на не сделанное, такого стараемся избегать. Раз все ждет год, подождем и месяц. На работе после 08.01. Звоните. Ждём.


----------



## Евгений_П (4 Сен 2020)

@Доктор Ступин, добрый день! Можно к вам подойти 12 сентября?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (4 Сен 2020)

На 13.00. Время зарезервировал.


----------



## Евгений_П (7 Сен 2020)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> На 13.00. Время зарезервировал.


Буду в 13 часов у вас!


----------



## горошек (12 Фев 2021)

Заказала подруге корсет по почте у Доктор Ступина. Получила, всё нормально, размер подошёл. Очень она рада, что не пришлось никуда ехать, что корсет проверен мной, а не кот в мешке с других сайтов. Сейчас шлёт счастливые смс о том, как стало ей намного  легче расчищать снег на прогулке в корсете, что спина в нём как-будто помолодела и ничего не болит, и благодарность, что я её пнула приобрести, а то сама бы никогда не собралась. А я рада за неё. Так что спасибо, от неё и от меня.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (12 Фев 2021)

@горошек, и Вам спасибо за хорошее слово.
Перешлите ей понимание про корсет:








						Диагностика профилактика лечение заболеваний позвоночника и суставов
					

Специализированные центры по диагностике профилактике и лечению заболеваний позвоночника боли в спине межпозвонковых грыж диска




					www.pozwonocnik.ru


----------



## горошек (12 Фев 2021)

@Доктор Ступин, Фёдор Петрович, у неё как прихватило спину, я ее сразу на ваш сайт отправила, чтоб правильное поведение и гимнастику изучила. Лечение, правда, назначила сама, уж простите за наглость, но ей помогло со словами: и что я две недели мучалась, и тебе не позвонила. А вот рекомендации с сайта она так путём и не изучила. Поэтому про корсет все уже объяснила ей на словах, так до неё точно дойдёт. Про наклоны она уже поняла на своём опыте, теперь присед и колени. Ну, вы сами знаете, как боль формирует стереотип движений 🙂


----------



## Доктор Ступин (12 Фев 2021)

Новый термин.
Боль формирует сознание!


----------



## горошек (17 Июн 2021)

@Доктор Ступин, Фёдор Петрович, продолжаю продвигать вашу продукцию . Корсет, который я заказывала подруге, померила у неё соседка по даче и тоже захотела такой. Опять просят меня заказать. Можно по почте? Всё также? Письмо на вашу электронную почту с указанием адреса и размера?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (17 Июн 2021)

Конечно. Девчата отправят.
На работу Вас взять надо!
Благодарен.
Корсет действительно получился хороший.


----------



## горошек (23 Июн 2021)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Корсет действительно получился хороший.


Корсет получили, всё понравилось и подошло. Передаю «спасибо» от заказчика.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (23 Июн 2021)

горошек написал(а):


> Передаю «спасибо» от заказчика.


Благодарен за доброе слово!


----------



## горошек (9 Окт 2021)

@Доктор Ступин, Фёдор Петрович, дочь сегодня брала у вас вашу книжечку с полезными советами, хотела найти там гимнастику для шеи, но не нашла.  Говорит, что вы эту гимнастику как-то давали ей на отдельном листочке. Я ей дала вашу гимнастику для шеи с сайта клиники. Не подскажете: это будет та же сама гимнастика или на листочке могла быть другая? Она говорит, что гимнастику давали им с мужем на двоих.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (9 Окт 2021)

Стр 17. Есть.
Письмо на sfp05@mail Пришлю еще.


----------



## горошек (9 Окт 2021)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Пришлю еще.


Спасибо. Но, если она такая же как на сайте, то не надо тогда.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (10 Окт 2021)

Есть изменения.


----------



## горошек (26 Дек 2021)

@Доктор Ступин, продолжаю продвигать вашу продукцию. Нужен ещё корсет. Только не подумайте, что перепродаю, ни копейки с этого не имею. Правда, спасибо все говорят. Просто просят меня, как уже знающего человека. Всё так же? Можно постой? Прислать письмо с заказом на вашу почту?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (26 Дек 2021)

горошек написал(а):


> Прислать письмо с заказом на вашу почту?


Конечно.
Оправлю по цене того, кто лечится у нас, то есть намного дешевле. И Вам положу комплимент.
Спасибо. 
Главное размер укажите.


----------



## горошек (26 Дек 2021)

@Доктор Ступин, спасибо, Фёдор Петрович. Человеку будет очень кстати, уже потратился на хождения по врачам. А мне…. да совсем не надо, я не ради этого, это точно. Лишь бы человеку польза была от корсета, а не что попало купил.


----------



## tankist (26 Дек 2021)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Новый термин.
> Боль формирует сознание!


А также "Битьё определяет сознание!"


----------



## горошек (4 Янв 2022)

@Доктор Ступин, очередной корсет получили. Всё хорошо подошло, ещё одним довольным человеком больше. Спасибо вам за отправку и вашу продукцию!


----------



## Доктор Ступин (4 Янв 2022)

И Вам спасибо за доброе слово!


----------



## горошек (4 Янв 2022)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> И Вам спасибо за доброе слово!


Оно от всей души!


----------

